# looking for a real estate agent in South Africa



## sputnick (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, my company is expanding into South Africa soon and I am looking for a real estate agent with listings in Cape Town, Johannesburg, Pretoria, or Durban. Please drop me a line, my username is nick.oba and I use Gmail. Thanks. -- Nick


----------

